# Concrete & cement Price in Vancouver,BC Canada



## Nick46 (May 28, 2011)

Hi,

I would like to start my business as a Precast concrete manufacturer in Vancouver,BC.

I need a small batching plant.

Questions:

1. Any idea about a small size batching plant (new / used)
2. Sand , Gravel , Cement, Air price in Vancouver,BC

Thanks in advance


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

Contact the local suppliers since the materials must be local beause of the freight/shipping cost. Aggregate suppliers may be able to supply and special aggregates you may need if you have enough volume. You will probably have a couple of prices for cement, but they will always be quite close because you are apparently new with no volume history. When it comes to raw materials proven volumes and payment history are very valuable. Since you are near water transportation, international cement may be available depending on the matkets and strength of your currency. The down side is that you can be out of cement in a day or two with no notice and no where else to go in a strong market.

For batching plants, there are many listed in the various equipment resellers. They usually have almost any kind of plant for the number of bins you need, capacities of bins, number of silos for cement and pozzolanics plus the automatic batching system and a mixer(s). For a starter with no specifications, getting a used plant is a good way to learn. If you are making normal wet cast concrete, adsolutely accurate batching and mixing is not as necessary as for a zero slump concrete mix where everything gets more sophisticated.


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

I think you would first need to talk to your bank or someone to figure out what market you want to be in. As to me you are looking at a 10-15 million dollar investment. Are you going to be doing sewer, structural beams, or landscape pieces

You have only 2 choices for material supplers Laffage or Hedlieburg. 

Do you have a contract for a retaining wall block or a patented design for a new sytem


----------



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

If you would like to make a small fortune in the concrete batching/precast business, it is simple: Start with a large fortune.


----------



## Nick46 (May 28, 2011)

I need Max 20 cubic yards of concrete per day for filling my forms (retaining wall blocks) . I need a small batching plant + Forms (not a big investment)

Answer: I am going to sign a contract with Redi-Rock.

Do you have any idea about a small batching plant?
Thanks in advance


----------



## cairnstone (Oct 26, 2008)

contact precast org or head to woc


----------



## concretemasonry (Dec 1, 2006)

For only 20 yards a day, consider buying ready-mix deliverd to you at first if you can schedule the casting to fit in with the minimum load sizes. Getting a permit for a concrete batching plant can be time consuming and costly in some areas.

If you can demonstrate a reliable level of use and create a relationship and get preferential prices over a contractor that is highly variable since the delivery is a known cost for the supplier and delivery is a huge cost and investment in equipment.

Check out the local ready-mix suppliers and iniyially avoid any that are your competitors when they make "Mafia" blocks from come-back concrete instead of wasting it.


----------

